# А если бы Ростропович играл на баяне?



## Дмитрий2008 (4 Май 2014)

А что было бы, как Вы думаете? Если бы некто играл на другом инструменте, а не на том за котором его привыкли видеть?

В случае с Ростроповичем, думаю результат был бы предсказуем - баян бы появился на "Щелкунчике"! :accordion:


----------



## gerborisov (4 Май 2014)

Дмитрий2008 писал:


> В случае с Ростроповичем, думаю результат был бы предсказуем - баян бы появился на "Щелкунчике"!


думаю, что скорее всего, к сожалению. Ростроповича никто бы и не знал


----------



## vev (4 Май 2014)

*gerborisov*,
Вот-вот. Да и вопрос с подковыркой и касается, как мне кажется, личности Ростроповича, к которому топикстартер неровно дышит.
А почему не Липс? Почему не Рихтер? Почему Вас конкретно Ростропович заинтересовал?


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (4 Май 2014)

vev писал:


> А почему не Липс? Почему не Рихтер? Почему Вас конкретно Ростропович заинтересовал?


Читайте внимательнее первое сообщение. Я предлагаю рассмотреть все возможные варианты. Например, если бы Вострелов играл на скрипке, то она стала бы в России народным инструментом! Imho.


----------



## vev (4 Май 2014)

*Дмитрий2008*,
Не думаю, что в данном случае мы хоть что-то можем предсказать. Это будет просто переливание из пустого в порожнее. История не имеет сослагательного наклонения. 

Ну а вторая часть поста по-моему носит провокационный посыл. На такую мысль меня натолкнул Ваш предыдущий пост с претензиями именно к Ростроповичу


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (4 Май 2014)

Как здесь не хватает Павлова! :biggrin:

P.S. - а лом к земле примерз. И зачем я их позвал? (с)


----------



## Павлов (5 Май 2014)

А что вы хотите услышать, задавая такой вопрос?

Ростропович стал Ростроповичем благодаря гениальному овладению академической школой.

В народной школе ему было бы тесно. 
Он прекрасно знал, что каждый инструмент имеет свой потолок , и не стал бы пытаться играть на народных инструментах классику или смурь.

Для этого, имхо, он бы овладел вторым инструментом - академическим, на котором возможно исполнение такого репертуара.

И попутно брал бы уроки у академистов, что бы знать как играть классику и авангард на этом втором инструменте.


Хотя...если бы у него были честолюбивые помыслы - завоевать во всех конкурсах первые места, то возможно, невзирая на отсутствие академических знаний и несоответствия академическо-авангардного репертуара природе народных инструментов, он все равно стал бы готовиться к победам в конкурсах изо всех сил.

В результате, он стал бы баянистом номер 1, невзирая на отсутствие отсутствие навыков в работе над академическим репертуаром и несоответствию такого репертуара народным корням инструмента.
Но что бы это дало?

Он стал бы всего лишь еще одной баянной "звездой", о существовании которой кроме народников никто и не подозревает


----------



## vev (5 Май 2014)

Моей бы ангельской державушке -
два чистых ангельских крыла;
но если был бы х*й у бабушки,
она бы дедушкой была.

И.Губерман


----------



## vova (5 Май 2014)

Если бы растропович играл на баяне, липс играл бы на гармошке)


----------



## Dmvlad (5 Май 2014)

*Павлов*,
всегда поражался людям которые все и за всех знают :biggrin: Вам не в конкурсы баянные надо, а в "Битву экстрасенсов" :biggrin:


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (5 Май 2014)

vova писал:


> Если бы растропович играл на баяне, липс играл бы на гармошке)


Запомните простую истину - "бездарь" Липс дороже нам "гения" Ростроповича. Imho.

И вот кстати, послушайте пять пьес в народном стиле для виолончели и фортепиано Роберта Шумана - 

[youtube=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5jrsv4_r_I]


----------



## vev (5 Май 2014)

Дмитрий2008 писал:


> Запомните простую истину - "бездарь" Липс дороже нам "гения" Ростроповича. Imho.


Он оно как! Это с какого такого перепуга? Откуда такие "истины" появляются?


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (5 Май 2014)

vev писал:


> Он оно как! Это с какого такого перепуга? Откуда такие "истины" появляются?


С такого, что Липс, Гридин, Шишкин и др. благодаря своему усердию выводили наш инструмент на концертный уровень. А Ростропович, никакого отношения к баяну не имеет, какой бы он великий не был. Правда надо отдать ему должное - он "вывел в люди" Айдара Гайнуллина.


----------



## vev (5 Май 2014)

*Дмитрий2008*,
а мы что, настолько однобокие, что дороже нам только те, кто хоть как-то связаны с баяном? Интересная трактовка...

"Смешались в кучу кони, люди. ..." 
Ну и мешанина у Вас получается. Вы знаете, Альберт Эйнштейн вообще никогда баяна не видел и, основываясь на Вашей логике, он нам должен быть менее дорог Липса, например?

А есть еще и извращенцы аккордеонисты. Их как рассматривать? Они нам дороги?


----------



## Katja (5 Май 2014)

Господи, я вот поражаюсь, откуда такие люди берутся? Я искренне не понимаю этой логики. Если на баяне играет, чего-то добился - наше всё! Если на другом инструменте - давай до свидания! А если вообще музыкой не занимается? Тогда просто пустое место?

Откуда эта узколобость берётся? Почему мы должны быть какими-то ущербными? Почему мы должны уважать только своих? 

Надо учиться мыслить широко! Пора уже выходить за рамки исключительно баяна, надо интересоваться не только тем, что происходит в мире баяна! Надо общаться с музыкантами других специальностей. НАДО. Потому что только так можно изменить представление о баяне/аккордеоне в лучшую сторону.


----------



## Павлов (5 Май 2014)

Дмитрий2008 писал:


> С такого, что Липс, Гридин, Шишкин и др. благодаря своему усердию выводили наш инструмент на концертный уровень.


Это не так. Баян был уж выведен на концертный уровень до них. Казаковым, Беляевым, Гвоздевым, - эти люди первыми показали миру баян и заложили основу.
Из перечисленных вами только Гридин был известен более-менее широкому кругу слушателей. Во многом благодаря тому, что играл на баяне его исконный репертуар, а не смурь или классику.


----------



## vev (5 Май 2014)

Павлов писал:


> Это не так. Баян был уж выведен на концертный уровень до них. Казаковым, Беляевым, Гвоздевым, - эти люди первыми показали миру баян и заложили основу.


*Павлов*! 
Самому противно, но в этой части я Вас поддерживаю :biggrin:


----------



## Павлов (5 Май 2014)

Дмитрий2008 писал:


> И вот кстати, послушайте пять пьес в народном стиле для виолончели и фортепиано Роберта Шумана -


Чувствуется как академические рамки мешают Шуману непосредственно передать настроение народных песен. 
Академизм слишком официален для народных сочинений. 

Для народной музыки есть народные инструменты.
Для классической - классические(академические)

И не нужно смешивать стили, пытаясь исполнять на аккордеоне Баха, или народные пляски на виолончели и тд


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (5 Май 2014)

Павлов писал:


> И не нужно смешивать стили, пытаясь исполнять на аккордеоне Баха, или народные пляски на виолончели и тд


Павлов, а на скрипке народные пляски можно исполнять? Или это тоже смешение стилей?


----------



## vev (5 Май 2014)

GrigoryFainshtein писал:


> Павлов, а на скрипке народные пляски можно исполнять? Или это тоже смешение стилей?



Тссс! ТОлько цыганам не говорите, что их исполнение вне закона


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (5 Май 2014)

А на ф-но? Венгерские рапсодии Листа уж слишком как-то смахивают на народные пляски...


----------



## Павлов (6 Май 2014)

GrigoryFainshtein писал:


> Венгерские рапсодии Листа уж слишком как-то смахивают на народные пляски...


Но это не означает что можно играть их безбраудо


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (6 Май 2014)

Павлов писал:


> Но это не означает что можно играть их безбраудо


А с чего Вы взяли, что их играют без... (как это, ну, Вы сами знаете)?


----------



## Павлов (6 Май 2014)

GrigoryFainshtein писал:


> А с чего Вы взяли, что их играют без...


народники пока за безбраудо


----------



## vev (6 Май 2014)

*Павлов*,
Перевожу для жителей крайнего севера:

"с чего Вы взяли" это "почему", а не "как"


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (6 Май 2014)

Павлов писал:


> GrigoryFainshtein
> Венгерские рапсодии Листа уж слишком как-то смахивают на народные пляски...
> 
> Но это не означает что можно играть их безбраудо


Павлов, если Вы не в курсе... Венгерские рапсодии Листа вообще-то написаны для ф-но и исполняются пианистами. Они тоже их играют - как вы там выразились? - без...это (забыл, термин новый, извините).


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (6 Май 2014)

Katja писал:


> Господи, я вот поражаюсь, откуда такие люди берутся? Я искренне не понимаю этой логики. Если на баяне играет, чего-то добился - наше всё! Если на другом инструменте - давай до свидания! А если вообще музыкой не занимается? Тогда просто пустое место?
> 
> Откуда эта узколобость берётся? Почему мы должны быть какими-то ущербными? Почему мы должны уважать только своих?
> 
> Надо учиться мыслить широко! Пора уже выходить за рамки исключительно баяна, надо интересоваться не только тем, что происходит в мире баяна! Надо общаться с музыкантами других специальностей. НАДО. Потому что только так можно изменить представление о баяне/аккордеоне в лучшую сторону.


Это Вы обо мне, Катерина? Я вот как раз-таки в отличии от многих из Вас, еще в далеком 2007 году, когда сайта goldaccordion и в помине не было, сидел на http://www.forumklassika.ru и очень много писал там о баяне, с целью избежать изоляции. Последовали бы моему примеру, раз академисты не хотят приходить на наш форум. Хотя нет, в роли "академиста" у нас как раз выступает господин Павлов.


----------



## Павлов (7 Май 2014)

GrigoryFainshtein писал:


> Венгерские рапсодии Листа вообще-то написаны для ф-но и исполняются пианистами. Они тоже их играют - как вы там выразились? - без...это


...без академических знаний?
Ага, ну конечно, пианисты воспитанные на народной системе образования...без академических знаний
Что еще придумаете?


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (7 Май 2014)

Павлов, Вы явно из Югославии. Где Вы нашли "народную систему образования", да еще "без академических знаний", отдельную от общей системы музыкального образования?


----------

